# Grolsch bottle alternative?



## A.B. (2/8/16)

Has anyone tried any other swing top bottles with success? Like the 1L Ikea ones, although I dunno if they will hold the pressure of second fermentation?


----------



## quadbox (2/8/16)

I've used other *beer* swingtops. Particularly enamoured of the Rogue XS bottles because they're both swingtop and crown sealable. 

Any that are just intended for water like the ikea ones sound like a recipe for a shard of glass to the eyeball


----------



## Seaquebrew (2/8/16)

Mangrove Jacks sell good quality swing tops of various sizes 

Cheers


----------



## superstock (2/8/16)

Contact Reedspacer on this forum and see if he has any of the brown 500ml Hacker-Pschorr bottles left.


----------



## Hpal (2/8/16)

Flensburger and Altenmunster bottles are good


----------



## pnorkle (2/8/16)

Some HB shops sell them - TWOK in WA does... (or did?)


----------



## Mat B (2/8/16)

I can also confirm Flensburger bottles are good. Aldi were selling the beer for a while, and I stocked up for the bottles (and the cheap beer). 

I've also got some Altenmunster that I picked up cheap from a bottle-o. 

Both bottles are great.


----------



## barls (2/8/16)

this comes up every couple of months.and has been covered a fair few times now.


----------



## niftinev (2/8/16)

A.B. said:


> Has anyone tried any other swing top bottles with success? Like the 1L Ikea ones, although I dunno if they will hold the pressure of second fermentation?


what's your location, reedspacer is in brisvegas


----------



## zoigl (2/8/16)

I have been travelling in Germany each year for many years now. This year, it has been obvious to me at least, that swing tops bottles are losing favour with the brewers. While they are still available, more and more breweries are using crown seals, So grab any that you can find. Seals are still readily available.


----------



## Vini2ton (2/8/16)

I like them for wine, but for beer, caps are definitely the seal of choice. Wine is only once a year (thank ****) and they really are a "clunky funky" type of thing.


----------



## A.B. (2/8/16)

niftinev said:


> what's your location, reedspacer is in brisvegas


I'm in Canbeera.

Thanks for the replies, I have one of the nice 2L Altenmunster bottles, and use it when I have brewed more than a kegs worth. A local beer shop sells used Grolsch bottles for $1.20 a pop, I may have to go with that.

The driver of this question is I'm brewing up an Oatmeal stout that I know will take a while to get through, and I dont want to tie up a keg for too long!


----------



## zoigl (2/8/16)

It will no doubt piss you off if I told you that a full flip top bottle, 500 ml costs about .80 euros about $1 here in Germany. I considered pouring beer down the sink, to get some m.t. bottles home. Visiting the local breweries here in Köln, (or Cologne) is more satisfying than drinking in your hotel room. Postage is very reasonable if you can't find space in your luggage.


----------



## Rod (3/8/16)

A.B. said:


> I'm in Canbeera.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I have one of the nice 2L Altenmunster bottles, and use it when I have brewed more than a kegs worth. A local beer shop sells used Grolsch bottles for $1.20 a pop, I may have to go with that.
> 
> The driver of this question is I'm brewing up an Oatmeal stout that I know will take a while to get through, and I dont want to tie up a keg for too long!


Can I assume that you have a problem with the grolsh bottles


----------



## zoigl (16/9/16)

In my opinion grolsch bottles delivered into Australia are very thin when compared to the German counterparts. I can only assume that these bottles are designed for one off filling. In Germany you will notice wear marks on the outside of the flip top bottles indicating multiple refills.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (16/9/16)

Glass is quite notch sensitive*, so re-useable bottles must be made with an excess of material to make sure they are strong enough to use even when scatched.

One-way glass is usually treated with a surface coating (Tin Oxide or similar) that reinforces the surface skin and increases slippage, which in turn reduces the chance of it being scratched on the bottling line. This allows much thinner glass to be used but the coating is damaged by bottle washing procedures so it can't be re-used commercially.

They'll be fine for re-use at home as long as you check the bottles for scuffs and scratches.

* Glass bottles under pressure fail by cracking from the external surface inwards, cracks are more likely to propagate from an existing flaw on the surface. A great example of this is a traditional diamond glass cutter: if you score a sheet of glass and bend it so the score line lies along the axis on the outside of the curve, the glass will snap in a nice neat line.


----------



## wynnum1 (16/9/16)

Canberra would think there would be loads of empty bottles from embassy and government some champaign bottles are big and strong.


----------



## TwoCrows (16/9/16)

Aldi swing top 750ml bottles.

I have about 2 dozen bottles and have used them for apple cider and have put a Saison in these and they have done the job very well.
Easy to clean and seal up with out any issues.

The lemonade was well received by the family.

http://aldimum.com.au/sparkling-pink-lemonade/


----------



## pcqypcqy (16/9/16)

zoigl said:


> In my opinion grolsch bottles delivered into Australia are very thin when compared to the German counterparts. I can only assume that these bottles are designed for one off filling. In Germany you will notice wear marks on the outside of the flip top bottles indicating multiple refills.


I've been reusing the 450ml grolsch bottles without any issues. Like Lyrebird said, like any bottle you just have to keep an eye on them for damage before they're filled.


----------

